# Replanting Young Alfalfa



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Has anyone tried replanting into a new stand less than a year old? I planted a stand last year (April 1 approx). It was planted perfectly but for some reason, there wasnt a good stand. They are going to pay 50% of the replanting seed cost. I'm going to either no-till it in or if the ground is soft enough run my brillion over the top of it. They tell me it will work. It also has plenty of P & K so that wasnt the issue of why it didnt grow. It got good rain on it off the bat but then it went really dry, prob before the root system took off. I think thats why it didnt turn out well. Anyone done it? Or have any thoughts?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Yea that should work fine to reseed into it.BTDT.

Yea thats prly what happened if it got hot and dry after it germinated.BTDT.


----------



## Goatman (Jun 11, 2010)

From what I've heard you can only plant alfalfa into existing alfalfa on the first year of the stand, otherwise the toxins in the roots will kill out the new plants. What did you plant it with originally? Also, if you had a lot of rain soil crusting could have been an issue.


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

Goatman, I planted it with my brillion the first time. I think I can do the same thing this time as well, just like I would do with clover. It doesnt have to go in very deep at all, just have to have enough soil contact. My biggest fear was the autotoxcity issue. I think it should be fine since it hasnt been a year yet. The seed guys told me to do it as well. I was hoping someone on here has done it and can reassure me that it will work! I'm very curious to see what type of tonnage it will produce.


----------



## 52Trap (Feb 23, 2012)

I had the same type of senerio a year or two back. With seed being as expensive as it is I wanted to make sure I was doing the right thing. So I contacted a forage Professor at Iowa State University and just liKe what has been stated in these other post you're good to reseed within that first year. Good Luck!


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Go ahead and run your no-till across it again, autotoxins from the last year seedlings wouldn't have set in. I'd guess for your poor germination rates last year would have been crusting....since alfalfa exhibits hypogeal emergence, versus ePigeal emergence that grasses demonstrate. Hypogeal emergence means that the stem is out of the ground before the cotyledons are pulled out from below the soil surface. If there was a thick crust, the stems most likely couldn't hold the pressure tension and snapped (google "hypogeal emergence", there's good illustrations of it). I've seen sometimes where you can blow on the tensioned stem and it will snap because of crusting, there's that much tension on the stem!!!


----------



## cbdave (Jan 14, 2011)

Done it three times. First time was a fall seeding and seeded it in spring because the fall didnt ge the moisture to germinate properly. It worked so well, that when I had a spring seeding (exactly as you describe) I called my dealer, got a reseed at 50% off and reseeded it. BOMBED and there isnt a reseed on a reseed program. So I cursed autoxicity for wasting my money. It really depends on how much growth you have. But definately 100% use your Brillion. And I would see if you can find a roller, not a cultipacker, but a roller to push the seed in. Because my 3rd time, thats what I did and it worked extremely well. So do as you want, but this guy right here is the king of shitty seeding luck and attempted recoveries. We always get just enough moisture to germinate and then it gets fried or frozen. I say try it but only if you brillion and roll it in. Cultipacker on firm ground just wont get it done efficiently im afraid.


----------



## TNKid (Mar 23, 2011)

I am getting ready to reseed a fall field of alfalfa as well. I have heard from farmers in my area that if you run a no till seeder or a disc turned straight through the field and broadcast, it will split the roots of the existing crop. When this happens, each split of the roots comes back as a thicker plant. In addition to being a good way to reseed, it will thicken the plants that made it through the winter.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am going to do a burndown with glyphosate this coming week on a weak field of orchard grass and timothy....wait a week and till it, culti-pack it, let it rain on it at least once then plant my first RR Alfalfa toward the end of March. I am even somewhat excited about the prospects. I think there is not a more beautiful site than a good stand of Alfalfa....just never thought I would be doing so in East Tennessee. I have gleaned alot of valuable alfalfa knowledge from this site the last couple of years and received helpful tips from mlappin and others. Now,......if I can just get the stuff to dry down.








Ain't this Country great!

Regards, Mike


----------

